# Obscenity Law Expanded To Emails, Texts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick Signs Measure Designed To Close Loopholes*

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick has signed into law a measure designed to close what critics describe as a loophole in state law that fails to protect minors from obscene electronic messages sent to them by suspected sexual predators.

The change was included in a supplemental budget approved by lawmakers. It would bar anyone from using electronic means to purposefully disseminate harmful material to a person they know or believe to be a minor.

Full Story;
Obscenity Law Expanded To Emails, Texts - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

